# Where to get a 3 or 4 gallon bowl.



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Ive thought about similar. Visit resell shops and look for glass jars etc. Thats where I would search.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Ross sells really cool bowls that are about 4 gallons for 20 bucks, but don't know if there are Ross Stores in Kentucky. 

Have you considered Biorb aquariums? or these?

Betta Globe : https://www.amazon.com/API-Betta-Fi...1469670814&sr=8-1&keywords=3+gallon+fish+bowl

Michael's : Libbey® Glass Bubble Ball Bowl


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

WHOLESALE GLASS VASES|Bubble Bowl Vase: Clear, H-14", Open-8.75", Body-16" (2pcs/Case - $25.95 ea) , Bubble Bowl
They are also on [Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## kurshin (Jul 7, 2015)

OVT said:


> WHOLESALE GLASS VASES|Bubble Bowl Vase: Clear, H-14", Open-8.75", Body-16" (2pcs/Case - $25.95 ea) , Bubble Bowl
> They are also on [Ebay Link Removed]


this is the one i was goin to suggest i just bought them. they are AWESOME!! but they are huge, atleast for a bowl.


----------



## serendi (Jun 27, 2016)

Amazon as well as various terrarium and home decor websites carry large bowls. Some gorgeous, but really stinking expensive bowls are the "Roost Recycled Glass Bubble Terrarium."

Walmart has an Anchor Hocking brand glass candy jar with a lid that is 2-3 gallons.


----------



## outofstock (May 8, 2009)

If you have a Michaels craft store nearby check that. I picked up a bowl about that size recently, and ended up stopping by a week later and finding two larger 16"-18" i forget (about 8 gallons) and bought both. They also have coupons online, got both bowls 55% off after a quick google search. $10.50 for an almost 8 gallon bowl.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Be careful with the larger bowl from Michael's. The glass is really thin and it breaks easily. Handle it with care and you should be okay.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I got my 3g bubble bowl from Michels arts and craft store using a 50% discount on 1 item coupon to same some $. I bought an 8g jumbo bubble bowl from amazon, costs a bit especially with the shipping.


----------

